# MPC's Original KITT - but weird



## Faust

One kit that a lot of us likely remember seeing back in the day was the original Knight Rider kit from MPC. Long before Aoshima brought out it’s arguably much better editions, the *MPC KITT* was the THE game in town if you wanted to replicate the awesome, sentient T/A of small screen fame.

Round 2 is set to release this again, and I’m sure there’s a lot of us (like me) eager to get one. However, this particular kit raises some questions about what the reissue will look like. Why? Well, it’s a long story, so you’re better off just to follow the link and see. 

Will Round 2’s kit be a reissue of this, or will it be correct? I guess time will shortly tell, eh?


----------



## Steve244

You could start a new theme: Talking Cars, or Anthropomorphic Autos (since I can think of only one other talker).

My Mother the Car is a standout example.

Of course there's Chitty.

The Flubber car?

What else?

How's the Chevette? I'm waiting with baited breath (where did I put the Listerine?) for the vanity shots.


----------



## whiskeyrat

I have this kit, a friend of mine found an original at an estate sale, but it's missing one of the T-Top panels. I went in for an Aoshima kit (with the LED) after realizing how _truly off _*this* kit is. Knowing R2, they probably won't be making any changes to it, same as the 1/16 Chargers and other re-pops. Faust if you need a spare, let me know, I'm happy to send it along (NC) I won't be using it!


----------



## Faust

For talking cars, there's the main car from the anime "Cyber Formula"; it talks and has an AI in it! 

The Aoshima kit is definitely a lot nicer as far as capturing the real "KITT". I think I might make mine into a Turbo SD concept, or something. 

Sucks about missing a T-Roof, because really, as a T/A, I don't think the kit's that bad! I love T/As.:thumbsup:

As for Chevette, it's done, but I haven't had a chance to get pics yet. I'm hoping with the new year and things quieting down, I'll get it up in a week or two. I want to write an article to go with it, and put some different in-progress shots with it, too. 

One of my dreams is to get a beater like that in Fine Scale Auto or somesuch magazine, just to force people to remember things like the Chevette!


----------



## Steve244

Herbie!


----------



## irishtrek

Who knows, R2 may decide to provide decals for the scanner and the computer screens.


----------



## DCH10664

I built one of these years ago. But had never noticed just how inaccurate the model actually is. I would love to seen K.I.T.T. brought back in a larger scale. And in all three modes. Cruise, Super pursuit, and convertible.

I bought the toys of K.I.T.T. in cruise mode and Super pursuit mode in the 1/15 scale. They are nice, but not entirely accurate either.


----------



## djnick66

I assume, like the other MPC car reissues, it will be just that. A reissue. Its not like they fixed the hideous General Lee in any way.


----------



## robiwon

I'll pick one of these up, purely for the 80's nostalgia. I'll keep my Aoshima Season One kit for the accurate looking model.


----------



## Zombie_61

djnick66 said:


> I assume, like the other MPC car reissues, it will be just that. A reissue. Its not like they fixed the hideous General Lee in any way.


Actually, the last time they reissued the 1/25 scale General Lee kit they modified the body around the rear window to make it more accurate. That said, I haven't seen anything that makes me think they've modified the KITT kit in any way.


----------



## whiskeyrat

Zombie_61 said:


> Actually, the last time they reissued the 1/25 scale General Lee kit they modified the body around the rear window to make it more accurate. That said, I haven't seen anything that makes me think they've modified the KITT kit in any way.



Ah yes, you are right Zombie, I remember that correction now that you mention it. So maybe R2 _will_ correct bad moldings if they are deemed egregious enough. IMO that one was and I'm glad they reshaped it.


----------



## GordonMitchell

I remember having a K.I.T.T model years ago which gave you the option of extending the car into turbo mode or what ever it was but it wasn't 2000,it was from the original season Knight Rider series,not sure if it was MPC or AMT knowing me it was probably ERTL....lol it was a kit(t) not a die-cast

cheers,
Gordon:thumbsup:


----------



## DCH10664

Last year Diamond Select came out with a 1/15 scale toy K.I.T.T. and even came out with one that came with an exclusive Michael Knight figure. I ordered that one. And then this year they came out with a 1/15 scale K.I.T.T. in Super Pursuit Mode.
Neither one is entirely accurate. But they are pretty close. And nice for the price. I am hoping this is a sign of there being more interest in K.I.T.T. 
And possibly/hopefully some model company may invest in doing a larger, and more accurate version of K.I.T.T.


----------



## Faust

I thought the Japanese kits of KITT allowed for the Super Pursuit mode to be built, but I didn't know there was an American kit like that!

I'll admit that a nice, accurate KITT would be a welcome addition; thing is, did they ever show KITT's engine? (I don't remember from that far back.) If they did, I'd rather have a car with an opening hood than a curbsider.


----------



## Alien

Well, I do have a build up of the MPC KITT.
It builds up into a pretty good looking model, even with all the inaccuracies.

I built a 'working' scanner and also have the brake lights and turn signals randomly flashing. Most of the instruments all light up too. 
I converted the dashboard dual screens into the single, season 3, screen. 
I drew up dashboard graphics and had them printed onto a 35mm slide, cut them out and glued them in to replace the cast in detail. A small image to go on the video monitor was included on the slide film as well. Center console and steering wheel switches were all recast in clear resin and it all lights up like a christmas tree with the help of a few LED's.

Like I always say. Put enough lights in a model and they will hide a lot of problems.

I have the Aoshima kits too and I have to admit they do look really good.
Having the 'bowling ball' hub caps as separate parts would help a lot with painting.

Here is a couple of photos.
KITT is modeled as it was on display at Universal Studios over a pond.









And here is the dash. The video screen would not photograph too well, sorry.









Alien


----------



## Faust

Man, that's a nice job!

I noticed that your KITT is also fender vent-less! Did you sand off the "turbo" writing, or did yours never have it.

I've seen pics of the one at Universal over the pond - great idea for a display! 

Nice work on the dash, too!


----------



## Alien

Hi Faust,

Thanks for the kind comments.

No, my kit of KITT did not have the vents on the fenders. (Although they were on the photos on the box.) I have seen other models of the MPC KITT on line with the vents, so there must have been a change to the molds at some point.

As far as I can remember there was no raised 'Turbo' lettering. But there was 'Knight 2000' right on the tip of the front bumper. That got attacked with a file very early on in my build.

Also, remembering back to my build.... The wing mirrors had no mounting points on the body. Same for the rear wing. So you could glue them on where ever you wanted. :drunk:
The wing mirrors were the big problem as their mounts are very tiny, making them so easy to knock off when you are polishing the body or doing final assembly. (I speak from experience. ) I ended up reinforcing the joints by drilling a small hole and pining them in place, with a cut off sewing pin, through a hole drilled in the door.

Alien


----------



## whiskeyrat

Alien said:


> Well, I do have a build up of the MPC KITT.
> It builds up into a pretty good looking model, even with all the inaccuracies.
> 
> I built a 'working' scanner and also have the brake lights and turn signals randomly flashing. Most of the instruments all light up too.
> I converted the dashboard dual screens into the single, season 3, screen.
> I drew up dashboard graphics and had them printed onto a 35mm slide, cut them out and glued them in to replace the cast in detail. A small image to go on the video monitor was included on the slide film as well. Center console and steering wheel switches were all recast in clear resin and it all lights up like a christmas tree with the help of a few LED's.
> 
> Like I always say. Put enough lights in a model and they will hide a lot of problems.
> 
> I have the Aoshima kits too and I have to admit they do look really good.
> Having the 'bowling ball' hub caps as separate parts would help a lot with painting.
> 
> Here is a couple of photos.
> KITT is modeled as it was on display at Universal Studios over a pond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the dash. The video screen would not photograph too well, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alien


Great display, nice work dude! Love the interior and dash as well great detail.


----------



## DCH10664

Faust said:


> I thought the Japanese kits of KITT allowed for the Super Pursuit mode to be built, but I didn't know there was an American kit like that!
> 
> I'll admit that a nice, accurate KITT would be a welcome addition; thing is, did they ever show KITT's engine? (I don't remember from that far back.) If they did, I'd rather have a car with an opening hood than a curbsider.


KITT'S engine was never shown on the series from a open hood perspective. Although in most jump shots, they would shown an undercarriage shot, that showed the bottom of a regular V-8 engine.
Hot Wheels came out with a very expensive die cast of KITT. And it does have an opening hood. And shows a odd looking turbine engine of sorts. But I assume that they just made up an engine. Since it was never shown on the series. Although it was often alluded to that KITT had some type of turbine engine.
I have a die cast of KITT made by joyride. It does have an opening hood. But shows a normal V-8 engine. I've often thought of pulling out that engine and making my own turbine engine for it from scratch.
The thing is that no one could tell me it's not right. Since the engine was never shown, lol. :tongue:


----------



## gman223

Just a heads up Aoshima is supposed to release 2 Knight Rider kits in March 2014. 

AOS041277 Knight Rider 2000 K.I.T.T. season 1
AOS041307 Knight Rider 2000 K.I.T.T. season 4

So far that is all the info I have.


----------



## Alien

Are they re-releases???

I already have a season 1 and season 4 'Super Pursuit Mode' Aoshima kits.

Alien


----------



## gman223

Alien said:


> Are they re-releases???
> 
> I already have a season 1 and season 4 'Super Pursuit Mode' Aoshima kits.
> 
> Alien[/QUOTE
> 
> I'm not sure if they are re-releases or not, but Aoshima does like to re-release their kits so probably. Here are links to them.
> 
> http://www.dragonmodelsusa.com/dmlusa/prodd.asp?pid=AOS041277
> http://www.dragonmodelsusa.com/dmlusa/prodd.asp?pid=AOS041307


----------



## Alien

Thanks gman,

The box art looks pretty identical to the Aoshima kits in my stash.
So it does indeed look like a reissue.

Knight Rider just never dies does it??:thumbsup:

Alien


----------



## Faust

Of course it never dies!

Look at Smokey and the Bandit! Nothing with a T/A in it dies, because T/A's are immortal. 

How many "super car" shows had Chevies in them? :dude:


----------



## Pitfall

I have one that was released in 2002 (AMT/Ertl) that is the same as your odd one except mine is molded in Ertl gray and has tailights from the GTA and the window glass is not tinted. Compared to the one I had In 1985, it has Turbo badges and other detailing added on. It is also missing the air Extractors on the fenders which was on my vintage KITT.


----------



## Steve244

Faust said:


> Of course it never dies!
> 
> Look at Smokey and the Bandit! Nothing with a T/A in it dies, because T/A's are immortal.
> 
> How many "super car" shows had Chevies in them? :dude:


I dunno about super car shows, but Teenage Catgirls in Heat features a Cavalier, Malibu, S10, Vega, and last but not least, a Chevette (no Pontiacs)!


----------



## Faust

Wow... that title is just, well, wow. 

I've never heard of that one before! Impressive! I don't know if having no Ponchos in it is a bad thing for Pontiac or not... 

That's an odd and motley assortment of bowties, though!


----------



## Bandit17

I have an original, and until your post, I never really noticed the issues! Maybe I should build it someday!
Might just build a reissue instead!


----------



## Faust

The thing is, the reissue is the same as my kit, so if you want a more accurate KITT, you're better off building an old original, that has the correct side scoops and lack of lettering.

I'm amazed that they didn't somehow backdate this thing so it was correct. Pretty weak, actually.


----------

